# Precious, Another surrender



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have another little girl being surrender to us tomorrow. She is 8yrs old and not spayed. I will have more info after we get her. 
Look at this precious one. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a doll! She looks well taken care of, but she's camera shy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie - she looks so tiny and sweet. A surrender? Is Precious her given name by them? And not spayed at 8?? Sending love and thanks to you all for taking her in. Anxious to hear how she is. :wub:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wonder since she's not spayed, if she was used to breed....poor baby.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor girl. Although, an owner surrendering their dog after 8 years I would hope they had a really big reason, I know sometimes the owner wants to keep them but literally can't for one reason or another. I know some have to surrender ownership if they can't provide medical care any longer, etc. Precious is really sweet looking, she sort of looks like London I think (although London isn't always sweet!). I hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a doll baby. Poor thing. No family


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

She is simply adorable! I don't think you will have any problem finding her a great home!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks so little and has such a sweet face. I hope she finds a great home soon. 
Bless your heart Edie!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I just adore seniors! I shudder thinking she might be a backyard breeder dog. Please let me know if you need any help.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, I hate to tell you but she was owned by a Doctor that specializes in geriatic care. He is younger and his wife left taking the kids, so his world is falling apart. The dog was left for long hours with his practice. He did not know how to care for her, so tried to find the best option for her. He was in tears dropping her off to us. He was upset that he almost left her at an animal Control and said he trully had no idea how bad the places where or the euthanasia rates. So, even very intelligent people just are not informed about the whole dog crisis.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Forget to send an update picture.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG how sad,for him. His wife just left,took the kids and left that sweet little fluff! 
Wow anyone woud fall in love w/ that face! She reminds me of my Rylee,big expressive eyes.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Shame on her.....I would do anything to have Skylar Sue with me right now....


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Gigi, I hate to tell you but she was owned by a Doctor that specializes in geriatic care. He is younger and his wife left taking the kids, so his world is falling apart. The dog was left for long hours with his practice. He did not know how to care for her, so tried to find the best option for her. He was in tears dropping her off to us. He was upset that he almost left her at an animal Control and said he trully had no idea how bad the places where or the euthanasia rates. So, even very intelligent people just are not informed about the whole dog crisis.


OMG Edie! How heartbreaking. She looks confused, even though she is adorable, her world has fallen apart. I hate to say it but he is probably better off without her, how can a real mom leave a fur kid? Yes, it is sad how ignorance of the pet crises pervades all socioeconomic levels. It wasn't all that long ago that I wasn't aware of the facts either. To not even have her spayed.......what were they teaching their skin kids? We just need to keep educating as much as we can, whenever we can. I hope she is settling in with your crew well (am I correct, she is with you?). Do let me know if she needs anything. I can't help but feel a little responsible by extension.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a little doll! I would snatch her up in a second if I lived state-side! But then to me they are all beautiful, precious and worth saving. My heart goes out to her and her family---we don't know the story really so I pray that things still might work out. Bless HIS heart for loving her enough to relinquish her to you Edie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> OMG Edie! How heartbreaking. She looks confused, even though she is adorable, her world has fallen apart. I hate to say it but he is probably better off without her, how can a real mom leave a fur kid? Yes, it is sad how ignorance of the pet crises pervades all socioeconomic levels. It wasn't all that long ago that I wasn't aware of the facts either. To not even have her spayed.......what were they teaching their skin kids? We just need to keep educating as much as we can, whenever we can. I hope she is settling in with your crew well (am I correct, she is with you?). Do let me know if she needs anything. I can't help but feel a little responsible by extension.




Can't assume common sence follows with intelligence. We have a neighbour,a retired surgeon,brillant man,no common sence. He attempted to weld w/o eye protection,nearly fried his eyesight.
Now myself,even being blonde...I knew better than that!ha,ha!

We all get involved in our world and aren't aware of so many things we should be. We learn by education sure,but exposure as well. I would imagine,working as a physician ,one's world is pretty ordered,but busy and a bit isolated from more mundane issues.
My neighbour can attest to that,he found out many things,problems,causes and became involved in worthy causes after retirement.

All we can do is try to extend the boundaries of our knowledge and chance what we can. We can't change the whole world,but if all of us change what we can and leave this planet in better shape than we found it,,it'll cover more than just a few doing a lot...it's a good thing!

Like the Shelter Vote,we need more peole voting instead of a few taking up arms to vote multiple times...


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

She is so precious, I hope she finds a home quick! 

But.. How does not having her spayed have anything to do with this "pet crisis"?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, Here's the rest of the story and why she wasnt spayed. He said they had hoped to breed her since she was papered. He brought the papers and she was purchased 8yrs ago from a pet store and came out of a Kansas puppymill. Gigi, she is not with me but is at a vets by Bron and will be going to a lady that may adopt her but will foster for us first to see how it works out. I cant believe that once she has her, she will give her up. 
So glad they didnt breed her and just add more backyard bred dogs to the rescue lists.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Ahh... I'm glad they didn't breed her too! I can see where breeding would be a problem but not just being intact (Rugby is intact after all and he won't be bred). 

She already has a home lined up too... thats wonderful! I'm sure she will fall in love with her once she has her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to add one more note to the spaying and neutering reasons. Very often an unspayed female will develop pyometra in older years, especially if she has been bred. It is also shown that intact males develope testicular cancer frequently as older males. Many people dont care to risk anesthesia and so dont spay or neuter. I also think a lot of the stray, intake males have ended up on the streets because they have run off looking for a female. Just my opinion on that one though. Having had a female Cocker MANY years ago that wasnt spayed, I can attest to the males traveling from far and wide to visit her and climb fences, over and under.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, but health problems don't create a "pet crisis."

As for Rugby, the chances of getting testicular cancer is quite low. I could start removing lots of body parts to prevent cancer but we don't do that. The real risk is prostate problems as he gets older, and he will probably loose his balls sometime before that point.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Edie, thank you very much for the update. I agree, I don't see how the new foster mom will ever let her go, she is adorable.

Regarding spaying and neutering, I think it demonstrated a strong commitment to not contributing, even accidentally, to the pet crisis. I believe in being pro-active in this regard. You don't know how many times I have heard, "we didn't intend for her to get pregnant", "She just got away", She was playing with the neighbor's dog and we didn't know he wasn't fixed". And if one owns a male dog who get another dog "accidentally" pregnant, that owner is just as responsible for contributing to the homeless pet crisis. It is simply not possible to watch your pets every single second of every day, accidents can happen and it is wise to take steps to prevent them.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We have another little girl being surrender to us tomorrow. She is 8yrs old and not spayed. I will have more info after we get her.
> Look at this precious one. Hugs,Edie


 Oh, who ever could give up such a beautiful little girl?

She is adorable! I just love her!!! 

Sheila


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

My daughter and Bogie would be the LAST things I would walk away from (and DH, of course). I'm sure this man is having a really hard time and am glad he found you instead of animal control. This sweet girl has alot of years left and she looks precious!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

In Los Angeles and LA County shelters, approximately 50 dogs are being euthanized every day. Many of the dogs are just pups. Animal control can't afford enough bins to put the bodies in. I know this first hand... some of the dogs are Maltese. I have arrived at the shelter to find that the one I am going to rescue on behalf of AMA was killed on the morning shift. Please promote spay and neuter - don't ever argue against it. The companion animals need us to protect them and this kind of horrendous abuse will only stop if spay and neuter of pets is mandatory. The situation is getting worse.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> In Los Angeles and LA County shelters, approximately 50 dogs are being euthanized every day. Many of the dogs are just pups. Animal control can't afford enough bins to put the bodies in. I know this first hand... some of the dogs are Maltese. I have arrived at the shelter to find that the one I am going to rescue on behalf of AMA was killed on the morning shift. Please promote spay and neuter - don't ever argue against it. The companion animals need us to protect them and this kind of horrendous abuse will only stop if spay and neuter of pets is mandatory. The situation is getting worse.


 
Just breaks my heart to know it is getting worse.it feels llike an uphill battle that will never end...
Having worked at an animals shelter I can tell you it's so true the numbers of animals being euthanized is staggering . More so now w/ the economy being bad,people not spaying and neutering due to finances and not taking precautions to prevent it ,some intentionally breeding for a few dollars,as little as $50 per pup,they don't care...


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> In Los Angeles and LA County shelters, approximately 50 dogs are being euthanized every day. Many of the dogs are just pups. Animal control can't afford enough bins to put the bodies in. I know this first hand... some of the dogs are Maltese. I have arrived at the shelter to find that the one I am going to rescue on behalf of AMA was killed on the morning shift. Please promote spay and neuter - don't ever argue against it. The companion animals need us to protect them and this kind of horrendous abuse will only stop if spay and neuter of pets is mandatory. The situation is getting worse.


I agree 100% percent.


----------

